# Outdoor Public Range?



## mike1087 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi, I am in Rockville and looking for the closest Outdoor Public range. If anyone knows of any in the area/outside of town, please let me know. I am looking to be able to shoot skeet as well as a pistol. Thanks for any help in my quest!


----------



## RUGER45 (Jan 19, 2007)

Its one in Frederick, but im not sure of the name of the club. if you google shooting ranges in Frederick Im sure you will find it. I have not been there in a year or son, but it was only like $5 to shoot and that went to the club for the upkeep. goodluck! Oh, Im in germantown:smt023


----------



## The Goat (Jul 23, 2009)

Elk Neck State park.

but Its not close. but you can shoot skeet, riffle and pistol's at the same range for $10. or $50 for the year.


----------



## Moe (Sep 24, 2012)

Cresap Rifle Club in Frederick. I've been there several times open to public only Sundays 10am-3pm. $5/person $1/target. 10 and 25 yrd handgun lanes 50 and 100 yrd rifle lanes. enjoy !

Cresap Rifle Club - Home


----------



## Moe (Sep 24, 2012)

wwwdotcresaprifleclubdotcom


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Moe said:


> wwwdotcresaprifleclubdotcom


I wish there was a club like this around the Aurora Colorado area. Reasonable prices and sounds like just plain friendly.


----------



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

Just curious, how do you guys know where he is? He doesn't tell what state he's in? Couldn't there be dozens if not hundreds of "rockvilles"?


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Haas said:


> Just curious, how do you guys know where he is? He doesn't tell what state he's in? Couldn't there be dozens if not hundreds of "rockvilles"?


The thread is located in the "Maryland" sub-section of the forum. Think that might narrow it down a little.


----------



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

Ah, I came to this thread from the "recent threads" page, so I never saw that. I've got this forum bookmarked at the "recent threads" page. I'll switch that so I don't look so stupid from now on. :anim_lol:


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

I googled Cresap Rifel. That spelling, they're not on every corner.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Haas said:


> I'll switch that so I don't look so stupid from now on. :anim_lol:


Your next task is to figure out a way to keep me from looking stupid. Good luck.


----------



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

jdeere9750 said:


> Your next task is to figure out a way to keep me from looking stupid. Good luck.


I think I've got my hands full just with myself. It's an all day affair.


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Me too !


----------

